# chostakovitch



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I got a record by him is 7th symphonie Leningrad and i find it tame(not that i hate it), so i dont know if it's representative of is sounds as a whole.What if whant to here something more bold by him, less
quiet more powerfull more avant and striking , i heard Penderecki was inspired by Chostakovitch, so i was wondering since i love Penderecki a lot if'chostakovitch had music similar to Penderecki in term of power and grimness,(like Penderecki symphonie3 mouvement 4).Seem Chostakovitch music seem more ''happy'' and quiet less avant??

Anyone agree whit me or would like to comment Chostakovitch work? i dont know that mutch this composer so please someone unlighten me?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Which recording, as all recordings are not moulded in the same foundry!

/ptr


----------



## Mahlerian (Nov 27, 2012)

Very fortunately, the 7th is not representative of Shostakovich as a whole. Listen to his String Quartets or the Symphonies 4, 8, and 14 if you're interested in what he could do when he was not holding himself back so much.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

I'd also recommend the first Violin and Cello Concertos, his most fiery concertante works. The fact that he didn't let the first Violin Concerto emerge until after Stalin's death (ditto with Symphony no. 4, which he held back even longer) indicates how much more trouble he probably would have got into had he thrown caution to the wind.


----------



## brotagonist (Jul 11, 2013)

Shostakovich's 4th Symphony is less tame, and the 11th is quite martial.

But, if you think your are going to find Penderecki-like music, you won't. Earlier Penderecki pieces were avant-gardiste and Shostakovich is not. Perhaps that is why you describe him as "tame" ?


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

brotagonist said:


> But, if you think your are going to find Penderecki-like music, you won't. Earlier Penderecki pieces were avant-gardiste and Shostakovich is not.


That's true, Penderecki has grown lame with age! A listener coming from a more avant-gardist way, Shostakovich might seem tame, but his music, even the lamest of it has more depth then anything Penderecki has ever written... :devil:

Ducking and running with my tale high...

/ptr


----------



## Guest (May 13, 2014)

brotagonist said:


> Shostakovich's 4th Symphony is less tame, and the 11th is quite martial.
> 
> But, if you think your are going to find Penderecki-like music, you won't. Earlier Penderecki pieces were avant-gardiste and Shostakovich is not. Perhaps that is why you describe him as "tame" ?


Read his post. He is referring to "neo-romantic" Penderecki.


----------



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

I just bought Shostakovich symphonies 4-8 quite energic following Mahlerian advices, intense and bold indeed nice i really like em.I will try the symphony 14 next time.Shostakovich prove to be better than i thought.I'm lisening to sympho no 4 right now.


----------



## Morimur (Jan 23, 2014)

Can't wait for the entire Petrenko-Shostakovich symphony cycle to come out as a box-set. Naxos deserves a pat on the back for this.


----------



## changeup (Feb 16, 2014)

Just curious, what is the difference between the two spellings: Chostakovitch vs. Shostakovich?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

changeup said:


> Just curious, what is the difference between the two spellings: Chostakovitch vs. Shostakovich?


There is no set standardization for transliterating names as spelling in the Cyrillic alphabet to those names as spelled in the Latin alphabet... so you will see a good variety, some more phonetic than others, and often depending upon the country where the name is translated, then accommodating how the nationals of that place pronounce their language and its use of the Latin Alphabet.

_Rachmaninoff_ and _Rachmaninov_ are both in present circulation, for example.

German does not use the letter "V" but their "W" stands in its place. Stravinsky's name, on scores printed in Germany or any program note or article mentioning the composer spell _Stravinsky_ as _Strawinsky_


----------



## mashoo (Jun 14, 2014)

Symphony no. 2 is bold, striking, celebratory and everything you may be looking for


----------



## techniquest (Aug 3, 2012)

> Just curious, what is the difference between the two spellings: Chostakovitch vs. Shostakovich?


The former is a French translation (Ch which equates to Sh), the other English (Sh). However it's interesting that we still translate Tchaikovsky in the French way using a 'T', rather than simply our own pronunciation of 'Ch'.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

changeup said:


> Just curious, what is the difference between the two spellings: Chostakovitch vs. Shostakovich?


If you read it according to English pronunciation, the Chostakovitch is very likely to shound less correct than Shostakovich.


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2013)

Not quite sure why you think the 7th is tame. The famous 1st mov march them and the finale, nothing really held back once they get going. And as someone else said, you're not going to find Penderecki in Shostz coz he ain't Penderecki!
If you want more loud and bombast, try the 12th symphony. Early works like the 2nd and 3rd symphonies and 1st Piano Sonata are harder edged and more experimental, perhaps what you're looking for.


----------



## EdwardBast (Nov 25, 2013)

changeup said:


> Just curious, what is the difference between the two spellings: Chostakovitch vs. Shostakovich?


If one is transliterating into English, Chostakovich is phonetically wrong. Shostakovich is correct.

In any language Rachmaninoff is correct and Rakhmaninov incorrect because the composer himself used the former spelling.


----------

